# sad day



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

We had to bury one of our labs today. Oakley, one of our longtime dogs here passed on at age 14. She will be missed a lot and has already left a hole in our hearts. It never gets any easier when a great dog passes on. We buried her along side her grandpa Sprig and a couple of relatives drake and augie. We will miss you Oakley.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I feel for you. Here is a raised glass to her future hunts in the beyond.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im sorry to hear that. They really are family


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry. I hate that part of dog ownership, and truly struggle with it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My dogs were not hunting dogs but siberian huskies.The male died at 13, and the female died 3 months later of a broken heart.I brought another male home for her,and she didnt want any thing to do with him.I returned him.They are both buried in my rose garden. //dog// I know they are still running and pulling.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's never easy no matter how old they get... Sorry for your loss.


----------

